# custom box



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

i need blueprints or diagrams for a custom box to fit in the trunk of my 2000 sentra


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Wich subs are you running? Do you want ported or sealed? That was a vague question how bout a few details


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*scrappy*

the two subs are '12 Roxford fosgates and the amp is roughly '14 by '9.5 and 3 inches thick and i want it sealed. me and my friends are thiking of using cardboard as a method of figuring out the proper dimensions. What do you think????


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you looking to do fiberglass or just building it out of MDF? If your building it out of MDF, just use the length x width x height to find the dimensions you need. Also, make sure the subs are in seperate chambers.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree no need for the cardboard idea if youre using mdf do what punkrocka said


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thrasher said:


> the two subs are '12 Roxford fosgates and the amp is roughly '14 by '9.5 and 3 inches thick and i want it sealed. me and my friends are thiking of using cardboard as a method of figuring out the proper dimensions. What do you think????


Which series fosgates do you have? This makes a big difference. That amount of power handling determines the size of the magnet. You cant make a box for HX2 the same size you would for an HE.

Why dont you contact Rockford Fosgate and ask them what the recommended box size is for the subs that you have?


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*my bad*

i want to make a box (or enclosure) in the trunk that is flush to the back seat so I can save trunk space. i already have a rectangular box with the two subs inside. i'm not gonna use plexi glass. i want to make it look like the car came like that stock. that's what i'm looking for. that's why I might use cardboard to cut out the shapes and small angles as a type of rough draft. i should've been more descriptive from the beginning.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Sounds like a pretty good idea just make sure it s to the manufactures specs or youll ber sorry alot of things can go wrong when not to the exact specs needed


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*scrappy*

do you know where i can get the specs. i bought the system from a friend and he doesn't have any info on the subs.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

have you checked rockfords site On the all the subs ive had they had them listed as long as you new the model


----------

